# Black Gold! My New TLE Arrived



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just picked up my new Kimber TLE today. I simply can't wait to shoot this gun. I dry fired it 4 times now and the trigger feels so crisp and easy at 3.5lbs with about 3/16" of travel. WOW.

With adequate pressure, the safety gives a confident click into place, both up and down, leaving you very assured it's never going to be stuck in the middle. I've actioned the slide more than a few times and it feels perfectly smooth with NO play or rattle at all but not nearly as tight as some new Kimbers I've tried in shops. Range report will be forthcoming along with a big smile from me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, congrats! I look forward to the range report and some more pictures 

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new Kimber I am sure you will be well pleased. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a very nice 1911 you have there. You'll be happy with it for sure....


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new purchase. Looks great, bet she shoots as good as she looks.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Kimber*

I am fairly new to Kimber too. All I can say is congrats and wait until you shoot it. You'll be thrilled. They are super. The trigger is the best I have ever felt.

The one you have is certainly a good looking pistol too.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Congrats man, good looking pistol right there!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I know there are $3,000+ dollar custom 1911's out there, but I for one cannot imagine a trigger better than the one on my Kimber Eclipse Pro II, and I'm sure, your new Kimber. They are indeed on the same plane in general with custom made pistols several times their cost. Enjoy your shooting, and bring us back a range report if you will.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Teuthis,

First range report was posted and can be found here.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13483

I shot it again today. This time I took my S&W Model 19 along for comparison. These are two extremely accurate firearms and both are far beyond my skill level. However, either will make the shooter look better immediately. I shot 100 rounds of hand loaded 38 spl. through the S&W with 158 gr. lead rounds. The Kimber shot 150 hand loaded 200 gr. lead rounds. All shooting was from 45 feet. I'm truly surprised at the lack of recoil in the Kimber. Again the 4.5 lb. trigger pull was superb. The S&W must pull about 1.5 to 2 lbs in S/A and about 6 -7 lbs. in D/A. So much for that 500 round break in period. No malfunctions whatsoever again. The night sights are a bit faint in direct sunlight and a three white dot setup may have been better for today's mid day range visit but this is really nit picking to find any flaw at all. I also shot several rapid fire 11 x 17 targets and put every shot on the paper in less than 4 seconds. I always had confidence in my S&W that if I had to hit the 10 ring with one shot, it would be the gun to use. Well, now I've found another and this one will bring shots 2 - 8 in single action as well. I love this thing!!!

I've begun to minimize the fliers I was experiencing during my previous range visits. The tread about anticipation and flinching was a good read and seemed to help. I actually felt the anticipation and aborted several shots due to that anticipation/flinch. This eliminated a lot of those errant shots.


----------

